# Diy Awning Replacement



## TripletFam (Aug 20, 2005)

I am interested in replacing the awning for my 2004 26RS. Has anyone done this before? I am looking for feeback and, if possible, the measurements for the actual awning.

Any help would be appreciated.

DAve


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Camping World sells awning replacement parts and fabrics for our awnings. You just need to know the width. They will install, too, if you have one nearby. Most RV dealers can also order them for you, too, but you'll pay more there.

There may be other online vendors, too. But I've never had the need to look.

Mike


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I did some work on getting my awning straighten up, doesn't look really hard to do it your self but might need some helping hands.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Honestly I watched two guys do it in Florida and its not a one person job and the spring inside will rip your head off if it gets away from you. I would take it in and let the pros do it.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, I installed a collapsable version of our awnings on our old popup. The tube must be wound up a certain number of times, so that when it gets all the way rolled up there is still a good amount of tension from the springs. That's what helps it hug the side of the trailer when you're going down the road.

Believe me - it is a dangerous two-person task if you've never done it before. And maybe even if you have! My neighbor got his thumb in the way and it wound up looking like he smacked it with a hammer - after it stopped bleeding.









Mike


----------

